# Onboard radeon hd 4250 not being detected by fglrx

## raidzero

I have this motherboard in an HTPC I just built: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186206

lspci -v:

```

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 [Radeon HD 4250] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0e36

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at feaf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Memory at fe900000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

```

when I emerge ati-drivers, and then run aticonfig --initial, I get a message that no supported devices have been found. The open source radeon driver seems to work, but I'd really prefer to use fglrx.. Is it possible? I have never owned a board with onboard ATI Radeon HDXXXX before. Since fglrx is for HDXXXX, I would expect it to just work.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gusar

The latest ati-drivers (12.6) don't support your card anymore, only HD5xxx and newer is supported. There is a 12.6-legacy release, but it's not in portage.

----------

## raidzero

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> The latest ati-drivers (12.6) don't support your card anymore, only HD5xxx and newer is supported. There is a 12.6-legacy release, but it's not in portage.

 

heh. alright, I'll just install them from ATI manually, thanks

----------

## VoidMage

 *raidzero wrote:*   

>  *Gusar wrote:*   The latest ati-drivers (12.6) don't support your card anymore, only HD5xxx and newer is supported. There is a 12.6-legacy release, but it's not in portage. 
> 
> heh. alright, I'll just install them from ATI manually, thanks

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Have fun breaking your system then.

----------

## raidzero

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

>  *raidzero wrote:*    *Gusar wrote:*   The latest ati-drivers (12.6) don't support your card anymore, only HD5xxx and newer is supported. There is a 12.6-legacy release, but it's not in portage. 
> 
> heh. alright, I'll just install them from ATI manually, thanks 
> 
> Have fun breaking your system then.

 

What other option is there? I have been a gentoo user for a few years but I came from slackware, If its not in portage, then its time to install manually. I'll just be careful to step around it when using portage I guess. Anyway I installed the driver package manually and it works. Thanks for the tip.

----------

## raidzero

if anyone reads this and sees that installing this driver sticks an AMD testing watermark on their screen, this removed it for me.

```

echo -n "1a12e6c2f7e613b887d92e943a40799e:223cd5fbc4c82295b7ee1ea30b7818b32a27d6f5cfd75095c68d67b409754faa2927:2820d5a193d375dae4ed4dac087240ab782583a7c683728bb7bb19ac0b781bad2873d4f593d0758de4bf4aa30f7040ab7924dea6c1d1718cb7e019a10e2618ff282bd4f5" > /etc/ati/signature 

```

(found that here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575834-start-0.html)

----------

## BillWho

raidzero,

I migrated to the open source drivers a couple of months ago after catching wind of ati dropping support for my card and overall, it's not bad at all.

One thing for sure is my subsequent computers will not have an ati graphics card   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gusar

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> One thing for sure is my subsequent computers will not have an ati graphics card  

 

But, but, but... Nvidia is evil because they don't support open source! And, and... Optimus!

 :Smile: 

----------

## raidzero

One of the reasons for making this HTPC is emulate old consoles (PS1, maybe 2 and below), so proper graphics support is a must. I installed the legacy beta drivers from ati, then I noticed what when I went to emerge VLC, it wanted to emerge ati-drivers. I masked ati-drivers and I think I will be okay from now on on the fglrx front.

----------

## Timmer

 *Quote:*   

> I masked ati-drivers

 

The correct way to handle this is to add ati-drivers to /etc/portage/package.provided...

----------

